# Rules: STEELHEAD TOURNEY 3-19-11



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Steelhead Tourney---- Mar. 19 th 2011

5:30 am -meeting place then start from there
3:30 pm- return for awards.

1. All fish to be measured and released alive.( measure to nearest 1/4 inch with tapes provided)
picture of fish must be presented at tourney ending meeting place. Camera phones accepted.
2. Partner must sign stating length of fish.
3. Any rod can be used ie.- fly, centre pin,noodle, spey, entrants choice.
4. All entrants to meet at central meeting place to be announced.
5. All entrants to return to central location by 3:30 pm day of tourney.
Failure to return will result in disqualification.
6. All present state laws to be fully adhered to.
7. Any and all baits allowed as long as they meet state regs.WADING ONLY no exceptions!
8. River of your choice day of tourney.( must be inside Metro Parks System).
Rocky,Chagrin and Grand River.
9. All chosen waters must be open to all entrants, no private waters allowed.
10. This will be a two person tourney,, 
(We will do our best to see that everyone has someone to fish with),
safety concerns self explanatory.
11. A measuring tape will be handed out at start of tourney which must be used.
12. All ties will be decided by toss of coin.
13. Weigh-in will be at 3:30 pm . Late penalty shall be 1 inch per min up to 5 min.
after 5 min = disqualification.
14. All entrants must be at least 18, or fishing with parent or guardian.
15. All entrants must sign entry form.

Remember most importantly this is a fun tourney ,"Sportsmanship" and "SAFETY " is
the goal here!

Please let us know if you don't have a partner so one can be arranged.
Hopefully this can be a fun experience for all.

Entry fee $ 20.00----$5.00 big fish optional !
Approx Payout,,100% payback
10 entries = $200--$ 140 first-$60 second.
20 entries = 400--$225 1st. $ 125 second $50 3rd

PLEASE LET US KNOW IF YOU PLAN TO FISH,,,

MEETING PLACE TO BE ANNOUNCED BY THUR EVE...


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Myself, plus Don (Golden1) in.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

brodg and z-fishman in!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Golden1,

Can we expand the rule "must be in Metropark system" to all public parks, ie...state, municiple...... Or is that already implied?

Thanks,
brodg


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

I will not be able to do the tourny(exp, partner) I understand my newbness to this sight also, but I would think a OGF sticker would be cool to the winners/runners ups or participants(sp) would be really cool. I have never sen one of these illusive stickers. Heck, I would proudly sport one on my Cherokee. Ya, that was a plug for a free sticker............


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

rustyhooks and partner are in


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm in me and partner......RAAANNNNDDDYYYYY!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

im in but i need a partner. I am a new steelhead fisherman, this is my first year. So if any old pros out there dont mind takin a new guy in and showin him a thing or two, im all in. Again i will just need a partner.


----------



## HotChilly (Oct 4, 2010)

Im just wondering, The river might be flooded against this weekend. DO you guys think the tourney will still be on? My partner is not in town anymore this weekend so ill need a partner


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I move that we postpone the tourney till the 26th. It would be a shame if we all ended up fishing the same hole on an "unmentionable".

Chargrin 2510 cfs rising
Rocky 1030 cfs rising
Grand 4960 cfs rising

Rain in the forecast for today, friday, and saturday.


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Its looking more and more that we will be fishing the 26 th. but lets wait till at least thur. eve to make that decision....
Don


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree with golden1...plus I thought there was no "unmentionable" fishing in the tourney

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## ShutYrMouth (May 28, 2008)

I'd love to fish it. My Dad and I are in if we're on. 
Busy next weekend though.
Greg


----------



## HotChilly (Oct 4, 2010)

I think the river would be fishable this weekend!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

It is shaping up nicely

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> I agree with golden1...plus I thought there was no "unmentionable" fishing in the tourney
> 
> I was refering to feeder creeks of the Grand, Chagrin, and Rocky that are within the metropark system. If we can't fish those, then were all screwed.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Here are the flows. Rain expected tonight.

Grand 4,020 cfs
Chagrin 1,300 cfs
Rocky 610 cfs

We'll only be able to fish feeder creeks. I think that those of use who fly fish will be at a distinct disadvantage in these muddy conditions as we don't have the benefit of scent which the egg and minnow guys do. Just my opinion.

If we have a vote, I vote lets tourney on the 26th, the fishing will most likely be better.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Where is this rain you speak of....i have 3 weather apps and none of them say rain til monday. Rocky is good but ya those east rivers are screwed. This tourney Will never happen

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

www.weather.com shows rain tonight and tomorrow night I checked Willoughby and Painesville. Anyway, not trying to cause waves here, I'm just one voice. It's not up to me.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

The tourney is still on. There is not supposed to be much rain. Plenty of fishable water this Saturday, regardless of your preffered method.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I am fishing.....but don't have a partner.


----------

